# pictures



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

trying to figure this out &lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

those were a couple weeks ago.theres nothing but old ones left now.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

How did you like the lobsters?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Throw some Lobster Mushroom Photos on Ohio's Dinner Plate Page. The more, the merrier !……LOL


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Jack, Call me backward but I still enjoy the first pics you put on the dinner plate page. They are so creative. I've always wanted to try stuffing morels with something and deep frying them but never thought of crab. Sounds delicious!


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

the lobsters were good ant thanks.i do have some lobster pictures i will post when the little woman gets home..i dont know how to do it she does.....it took me 3 years to figure out how to post on here ,probably take 4 years to figure out how to do pictures...i am proudly technologicaly challenged


----------

